# What your go to AIO



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

As the title. What's your go to all in one? 

I'm liking the looks of hd speed.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I've not tried much but i have been using bh cleanser polish lately...that or af tripple


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Autobrite cherry glaze, followed by AF tripple


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

Normally Carlack68 for me. However, I've just bought some Duragloss 501 & 601 to play with.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I like autobrite euphoria,

But usually use tripple :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Britemax AIO Max or Autosmart Topaz - used very rarely I have to say.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Meguiars D151 nothing could beat it!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

autofinesse tripple but only for door shuts and winter prep as it mutes the flake slightly and i love my flake in the summer


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

BH Cleanser Polish


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I guess I'm the only 1 who goes for the trusty SRP


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Zaino fusion best I've tried, tend to steer clear of aio s as they are not the best at anything other than saving time.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> I guess I'm the only 1 who goes for the trusty SRP


No your not. It's my go to also. I've tried to find something else in the past and nothing seems to come close. I like cherry glaze bybautobrite but I feel SRP is the best base for a wax. Also cherry glaze seems to glaze ironically where as I think SRP seems to do a good job at actually cleaning the paint.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks guys! 

For people that have used SRP and HD SPEED how do they compair?


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

My favorite AIO is Poorboys Polish With Carnauba, leaves a nice silky finish and it fills well. Used it today, its so easy to use and it smells great


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Anyone tried optimum gps?


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

AF Tripple - good stuff


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> I guess I'm the only 1 who goes for the trusty SRP


Used mine yesterday on my sisters rav 4 which was filthy and dull and covered in swirls. Left a great finish and shine for what was an hour and half clean and polish topped with bsd.

I know all swirls will return but as her idea of clean is a drive through car wash I'm loathe to spend days correcting only for it all to be undone in one wash


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

The Menzerna 3-n-1 AIO has plenty of cut to it. It may go head to head with MEGS D151 in that regard. Finishes out great.

I usually top it with something like AG HD wax when ever I use it. That combo has lasted all winter so far on my wife's Dodge Caravan so far


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Ljh1991 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> For people that have used SRP and HD SPEED how do they compair?
> 
> Found this online buddy Megs D151 Vs Hd Speed


http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/products-guides/71257-quick-review-meg-d151-vs-hd-speed.html


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autoglym SRP

Dodo Juice Need For Speed

Autofinesse Tipple

AS Platinum

:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

A&J said:


> Anyone tried optimum gps?


By machine, it is a nice product, does pull a lot of dirt from the paint and offers reasonable correction abilities. By hand, I think SRP is nicer and easier to use

One day I really must try the Megs D151 and the Duragloss versions.

On slightly older cars, Bilt Hambers Autobalm is always worth considering


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ot used to be Carlack NSC but now id say BH Cleanser polish.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Just used Chemical Guys slick finish cleaner wax and was quite impressed 

Alan


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Af Tripple or britemax aio for me.


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm getting good results with Blackfire Total Polish & Seal.

However being new to all this, I can't say I can compare it to anything else at mo.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Guitarjon said:


> No your not. It's my go to also. I've tried to find something else in the past and nothing seems to come close. I like cherry glaze bybautobrite but I feel SRP is the best base for a wax. Also cherry glaze seems to glaze ironically where as I think SRP seems to do a good job at actually cleaning the paint.


Exactly, I love SRP - I don't need any other AIO


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Does nobody use Klasse AIO anymore?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

chris182 said:


> Does nobody use Klasse AIO anymore?


Still popular as far as I know but is now sold under the original Carlack name


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

lowejackson said:


> Still popular as far as I know but is now sold under the original Carlack name


Oh, OK.

Only just getting back into things after a while. Did a quick search and found Elite car care still have it under the Klasse name in the red container.


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Glare Pro Polish is my go to AIO.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Zaino AIO or Dodo Juice need for speed are my two go to AIO's.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

When needed the go to is still blackfire total polish and seal for me.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Guitarjon said:


> No your not. It's my go to also. I've tried to find something else in the past and nothing seems to come close. I like cherry glaze bybautobrite but I feel SRP is the best base for a wax. Also cherry glaze seems to glaze ironically where as I think *SRP seems to do a good job at actually cleaning the paint.*


This.

I have succesfully used SRP to permanently remove white suncream handprints from paint when other products have failed.


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

I've always used Klasse AIO and Autoglym SRP.

Klasse AIO for a nice silky feel finish with no powdery residue.

Autoglym SRP (with a DA) when I need a quick polish - just keep away from black trim / rubber as it can be a PITA to remove.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Nsc as I feel it pulls more dirt from paint than any other aio. I've tried carlack excellence complete recently to and that's really good. Doesn't clean as well as NSC but leaves a warmer glossier finish. Comes off easier too.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

my fave is AF tripple closely followed by AD cherry glaze and AG SRP


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

have always used SRP but have AS Platinum now but havent tried it yet, I would always machine polish now and would rarely hand polish as the results don't come close


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Never use aio in my 'professional life', but if I need to i'd use CarPro Essense for sure. Or maybe Modesta P-01A but this stuff is damn expensive...


----------

